# Gina-Lisa Lohfink - on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills 11.01.12 15x



## walme (23 Jan. 2012)

​


----------



## comatron (23 Jan. 2012)

Und wer war der Reiter ?


----------



## xXXX666x (23 Jan. 2012)

Klasse gerne mehr von ihr


----------



## Punisher (23 Jan. 2012)

on her way to the Besetzungscouch


----------



## stuftuf (23 Jan. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> on her way to the Besetzungscouch



... da fragt sich nur ob es davon dann auch gleich ein Video im Netz gibt


----------



## Screammy (23 Jan. 2012)

echt toller ausschnitt danke


----------



## Zeus40 (24 Jan. 2012)

Dezent wie immer. 

Danke!


----------



## rotmarty (24 Jan. 2012)

Das nennt man Glockenpresse!!!


----------



## Ludger77 (24 Jan. 2012)

Das sind ja mal wieder 2 richtig gute Argumente für ein DANKE!


----------



## Chamser81 (24 Jan. 2012)

Das sieht ja schon langsam transenhaft aus!


----------



## Bombastic66 (24 Jan. 2012)

da kann einer sagen was er will,
ich finde sie einfach irre ge*l! :thumbup:


----------



## schnubbeldub (24 Jan. 2012)

wow!!!

thank you


----------



## mario18001 (28 Jan. 2012)

Reeperbahn Hamburg bei Nacht lässt Grüßen. Einfach nur billig


----------



## Vollstrecker (28 Jan. 2012)

Sie ist billig


----------



## joawer (28 Jan. 2012)

Das Teil ist einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## TryX (31 Jan. 2012)

joawer schrieb:


> Das Teil ist einfach nur peinlich.



lol die kleidung oder sie?


----------



## chatmasta (31 Jan. 2012)

Sehr gut


----------



## westrekker (6 Feb. 2012)

Sie weiß, was sie hat - und zeigt es gern ! THX !


----------



## Bob Harris (6 Feb. 2012)

westrekker schrieb:


> Sie weiß, was sie hat - und zeigt es gern ! THX !



'Ne hässliche Fresse? Ekelhafte Silikontitten?

PS: Das Danke war übrigens aus Versehen. ^^


----------



## cuminegia (13 Feb. 2012)

excellent


----------



## bedman (13 Feb. 2012)

Hübsche Bilder


----------



## maupassant (15 Feb. 2012)

Awesome !


----------



## boxster (15 Feb. 2012)

Einfach lecker.


----------



## yecariael (15 Feb. 2012)

sie hat ein sehr starkes dekollte! gefällt mir!


----------



## bmen (15 Feb. 2012)

Klasse Pics:thumbup:


----------



## cuminegia (17 Feb. 2012)

awesome pics


----------



## 326452086 (18 Feb. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> on her way to the Besetzungscouch



Wer keinen Sti(el) hat, sucht ihn sich!!!


----------



## SexyCaro (11 März 2012)

Geile Strumpfhose..


----------



## Goolive (12 März 2012)

Super Dinger


----------



## dörty (14 März 2012)

Gesichtsmäßig nicht schön.


----------



## lsdeep (15 März 2012)

Danke


----------



## cuminegia (26 Sep. 2012)

amazing Gina


----------



## trisix (26 Sep. 2012)

danke dafür


----------



## donchico (26 Sep. 2012)

freshe bilder. danke!


----------



## knoggo (26 Sep. 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja schon langsam transenhaft aus!



dem schließe ich mich vorbehaltslos an


----------



## daniel12 (26 Sep. 2012)

geile sau


----------



## onkel_15 (26 Sep. 2012)

Danke für Gina Lisa!


----------



## Loafield (26 Sep. 2012)

Bombastisch


----------



## paule96 (26 Sep. 2012)

ich find sie toll....:thumbup:


----------



## stg (26 Sep. 2012)

danke:thx:


----------



## MadDogMan (26 Sep. 2012)

Zu viel Stoff dran.


----------



## everythingburns (26 Sep. 2012)

danke dafür


----------



## Gimli (26 Sep. 2012)

Danke. Richtig schöne Bilder !


----------



## dakingceleb (26 Sep. 2012)

billig aber geil


----------



## puma10001 (26 Sep. 2012)

hübsch hübsch


----------



## Wattdackel (27 Sep. 2012)

Weniger ist dem Fall mehr, mMn!


----------



## Speedy69 (27 Sep. 2012)

Sie ist einfach geil !! 
Thanx, bitte mehr von ihr !


----------



## D24D (27 Sep. 2012)

ganz billig


----------



## anker (27 Sep. 2012)

WAAAS für ein Stück!


----------



## olumulu (27 Sep. 2012)

danke für gina lisa


----------



## adi99 (28 Sep. 2012)

einfach nur ein wort Monsterbraut


----------



## zopilote (28 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## dommi05 (28 Sep. 2012)

dankeschööön


----------



## thork (28 Sep. 2012)

Mehr Mehr Mehr:thumbup:


----------



## Fred476 (28 Sep. 2012)

Great pics, thanks:WOW:


----------



## krasavec25 (28 Sep. 2012)

Sehr gut pic


----------



## chazoo (28 Sep. 2012)

danke! schöne bilder!


----------



## gruemsch (28 Sep. 2012)

danke für gina lisa


----------



## KBlade98 (28 Sep. 2012)

uiuiuiuiuiuiuiui ....


----------



## mbomaster (28 Sep. 2012)

sehr sehr schön


----------



## Verlowt (28 Sep. 2012)

scharfer ausschnitt


----------



## Rocktheroads (2 Okt. 2012)

rawr 
damnit


----------



## roffel (2 Okt. 2012)

danke für gina


----------



## iWillBurn (3 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Gina!


----------



## hansi007 (3 Okt. 2012)

Klasse gerne mehr von ihr


----------



## robbie619 (3 Okt. 2012)

die spingen einen ja fast schon an, super


----------



## fatal11 (3 Okt. 2012)

ihr würd ich nen Fuffi inne hand drücken!


----------



## payko (3 Okt. 2012)

der vorbau ist heiß aber das gesicht.. trotzdem vielen dank


----------



## Adrian61 (3 Okt. 2012)

oh man, wie kann man nur so übertreiben ^^


----------



## iWillBurn (5 Okt. 2012)

danke für gina!


----------



## Schnubbi88 (6 Okt. 2012)

sie scheint sich jedenfalls über ihre brüste zu freuen^^


----------



## Jone (6 Okt. 2012)

Heiße Pics. Danke fürs posten


----------



## berndspeter (6 Okt. 2012)

billig aber irgendwie geil


----------



## Christinho (6 Okt. 2012)

Die ist einfach nur heiß :thx:


----------



## Eckehard (6 Okt. 2012)

Ich hoffe einige haben das San Fernando - Vivid-Casting Video im Netz gefunden - die Tussi ist ja wirklich ziemlich doof - sogar für Frederick und US-Sex-Business --viel Spass beim Suchen unter> ginalisa<


----------



## gh2808 (6 Okt. 2012)

tolle Bilder


----------



## Slex (6 Okt. 2012)

Ich find sie klasse, danke.


----------



## RoudeLeiw (6 Okt. 2012)

Geile Frau :thx:


----------



## gimli1 (7 Okt. 2012)

Vielen dank fur Gina-Lisa:thx:


----------



## 30.30-150 (7 Okt. 2012)

danke dafür


----------



## sunnys (7 Okt. 2012)

Blöd aber geil!


----------



## vaterzeus (10 Okt. 2012)

Noch recht jung aber schon total fertig...schaut aus wie 40 !!!


----------



## kenny2500 (10 Okt. 2012)

einfach nur geile bilder. danke


----------



## Dr.Hoo (10 Okt. 2012)

vivid pornstarlette


----------



## neman64 (10 Okt. 2012)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder von Gina Lisa


----------



## Bearshear (10 Okt. 2012)

die alte koksnase


----------



## Westfalenpower (10 Okt. 2012)

Dumm wie Brot die Alte!


----------



## ulliflorian (10 Okt. 2012)

was für eine tolle frau !


----------



## 9fingerjoe (11 Okt. 2012)

heiss die frau


----------



## fdaniel1 (11 Okt. 2012)

Bombääähhh


----------



## ZOMTA (16 Okt. 2012)

Sie bleibt eine Bombe!


----------



## 123abc456def (16 Okt. 2012)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## skrgbr (23 Okt. 2012)

schöne bilder


----------



## LATEXSKLAVE (23 Okt. 2012)

sooooo sexy!!Vielen Dank


----------



## ferman (23 Okt. 2012)

very niceeeeeee


----------



## strauss1982 (23 Okt. 2012)

tolle bilder


----------



## fridayy (23 Okt. 2012)

sieht wirklich schon bisschen wie ein pornstarlett aus. schade drum.


----------



## alphalibrae52 (24 Okt. 2012)

Rasseweib - mehr kann man nicht sagen !


----------



## Stefan94 (25 Okt. 2012)

DAnke für die Bilder !


----------



## wstar (25 Okt. 2012)

Wie kann man sich nur so verunstalten?


----------



## mrbones (26 Okt. 2012)

danke für die bilder !


----------



## okano (26 Okt. 2012)

Ein schöner Start ins Wochenende :-D


----------



## helloi (8 Nov. 2012)

Danke fur Lisa!


----------



## huljin (8 Nov. 2012)

damn girl...


----------



## duplo74 (8 Nov. 2012)

vielen Dank für die tollen bilder!


----------



## holariaho1978 (9 Nov. 2012)

Sehr schön, danke!


----------



## Lucca8 (19 Nov. 2012)

die ist geil


----------



## Sym3d (19 Nov. 2012)

das ist schon ein luder


----------



## Leatherfacet (20 Nov. 2012)

Immer diese Silikonteile


----------



## melemu (22 Nov. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## marklex (22 Nov. 2012)

beverly hills, was sucht die denn da


----------



## habasport (22 Nov. 2012)

sehr nett anzusehen!


----------



## mane (25 Nov. 2012)

super billig xD


----------



## djstewe (25 Nov. 2012)

manche lernen es nie wann genug ist...echt billig die Gina


----------



## Weltenbummler (25 Nov. 2012)

Gina Lise hat sehr große Luftballons.


----------



## Carlos8 (25 Nov. 2012)

Danke für die Pics....einfach scharf!


----------



## Barbarossa5 (25 Nov. 2012)

sehr sexy!!!


----------



## dreamer258 (25 Nov. 2012)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## Matze20111984 (26 Nov. 2012)

nicht mein Fall!


----------



## Betontod (26 Nov. 2012)

Mjam, merci pour ca!


----------



## kackeberndt (27 Nov. 2012)

mega fail die alte


----------



## scorer11 (29 Nov. 2012)

Wann kommt denn da der reiche Ami der mit ihr nen Porno dreht?


----------



## Chi3f (1 Jan. 2013)

Heißer Feger


----------



## slug18 (1 Jan. 2013)

Ja halloooo ihr beiden! ;-)


----------



## PanterA01 (10 Jan. 2013)

Thanx! nice one


----------



## MrLeiwand (11 Jan. 2013)

geiles luder


----------



## devil85 (12 Jan. 2013)

more ....


----------



## figo86 (12 Jan. 2013)

ganz schön seriös


----------



## CmdData (12 Jan. 2013)

wow, tolle bilder


----------



## quarksack (7 Feb. 2013)

Bei dem Outfit fragen manche bestimmt, wieviel ne halbe Stunde kostet


----------



## sveminem (10 Feb. 2013)

die sieht immer aus wie ne transe


----------



## kleinesbiest (10 Feb. 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jikiri (12 Feb. 2013)

Hatte diese nicht am Anfang einen tolles Song, war wohl nur einer?


----------



## mikemanx (14 Feb. 2013)

danke fürs post.


----------



## icooii (14 Feb. 2013)

klasse ausschnitt  danke


----------



## celebstalki (15 Feb. 2013)

wow sie sieht verdammt sexy aus


----------



## Mike3to100 (17 Feb. 2013)

KlasseKlasse


----------



## kowelenzer (17 Feb. 2013)

Gracias:thx:


----------



## crnq (22 Feb. 2013)

echt hammer frau ehrlich mal


----------



## xtreme (23 Feb. 2013)

Alter Schwede


----------



## leggings (3 März 2013)

Klasse Bilder :thx:


----------



## argus (3 März 2013)

die jacke geht bestimmt nicht zu


----------



## pansox (3 März 2013)

Wer hat, der hat! Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## vdsbulli (3 März 2013)

Ich find ihre Stimme geil ^^


----------



## Mic007 (10 März 2013)

die hat irgendwas Scharfes an sich lol


----------



## berndbi (13 März 2013)

sie sieht aus wie vom straßenstrich


----------



## xbnz1706 (15 März 2013)

ordentlich Holz vor der Hütten!


----------



## Balian (17 März 2013)

Hammer Ausschnitt


----------



## Mike3to100 (18 März 2013)

schön bitchy


----------



## Heinzie (18 März 2013)

hot!! danke


----------



## 27dudum (18 März 2013)

Sie macht absolut was her, danke für die heiße Gina-Lisa!


----------



## DerAlte (28 März 2013)

Nice. Is she a German Pornstar?


----------



## kimba (31 März 2013)

Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht in ihrer Nähe bin wenn die Dinger platzen!


----------



## max2993 (10 Juni 2013)

dankeschön!


----------



## MrLeiwand (10 Juni 2013)

mann sind die dick mann


----------



## prinzpi4 (29 Juni 2013)

heiße frau.


----------



## ma/stade (29 Juni 2013)

Cool  Hübsche Frau


----------



## ConanGPH (20 Juli 2013)

was für Einblicke....


----------



## AVCdede (23 Juli 2013)

geile sau:thx:


----------



## seeuseeme79 (4 Aug. 2013)

:thx::thumbup::thx::thumbup:


----------



## appledude (4 Aug. 2013)

Gina-Lisa kann außer mit ihrem Körper ja auch nicht mit viel punkten, damit aber dafür richtig!


----------



## cappi1999 (9 Aug. 2013)

die ein oder andere op hätte sie sich sparen sollen


----------



## Bowes (14 Aug. 2013)

Vielen Dank !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SFROG87 (25 Apr. 2014)

Pornoqueen aber trotzdem super Sexy


----------



## mifrileager (28 Apr. 2014)

...dann doch so ein klitzekleines bisschen billig - aber dafür mögen wir sie ja...


----------



## Eistee0071 (11 Mai 2014)

Hammer Braut:thx:


----------



## kamil zengin (9 Juli 2014)

Krass wie immer.


----------



## polotski (9 Juli 2014)

Woooow  Gelungene Schnappschüsse!


----------



## limpowl (11 Juli 2014)

schade dass sie sich so stillos gibt


----------



## nickeeey (16 Juli 2014)

Der fallen ja die Bälle gleich raus


----------



## geiler (19 Juli 2014)

geile Maus


----------



## celebboard100 (19 Juli 2014)

Bombastic66 schrieb:


> da kann einer sagen was er will,
> ich finde sie einfach irre ge*l! :thumbup:



Wenn man Plastik mag, warum nicht.


----------



## sascha2206 (20 Juli 2014)

Nette Bilder


----------



## headbang (27 Juli 2014)

Danke:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## weka77 (28 Juli 2014)

toller Ausschnitt


----------



## Audi_R8 (17 Aug. 2014)

dumm aber geil


----------



## killaaa (17 Aug. 2014)

gibts mehr von ihr?


----------



## ashden (19 Aug. 2014)

Hot! THX.:thumbup:


----------



## csamhall (19 Aug. 2014)

Die lässt ganzschön nach. 
War früher hotter


----------



## denzil85 (20 Aug. 2014)

schöne hupen


----------



## cuminegia (13 Jan. 2015)

amazing gina


----------



## Gianni1988 (28 Feb. 2015)

Bombastic66 schrieb:


> da kann einer sagen was er will,
> ich finde sie einfach irre ge*l! :thumbup:



sind wir schon zwei ^^


----------



## knollo (1 März 2015)

Tolle Bilder. Vielen Dank.


----------



## cardian (12 März 2015)

die strumpfhose ist richtig schön


----------



## Bahaal (6 Apr. 2015)

in scene setzen kann sie sich


----------



## Novesia (12 Apr. 2015)

echt hammer


----------



## moody31 (13 Apr. 2015)

wie so oft ist sie zu doll geschminkt...dennoch thx für die bilder..


----------



## CoyoteUltra (13 Apr. 2015)

dankeschön :thumbup:


----------



## clifferson (1 Mai 2015)

heisse bildstrecke. danke


----------



## alien666 (4 Mai 2015)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Besucher123 (4 Mai 2015)

Total künstlich und für mich keine hübsche Frau (mehr).

Sie hat es eindeutig mit Botox und Co. übertrieben, schade, aber jede wie sie glaubt.

War früher mal eine sehr hübsche junge Frau, aber das ist leider Geschichte.


----------



## haser1k (4 Mai 2015)

ich find sie immer noch heiss


----------



## Slui (11 Mai 2015)

Super Bilder, Danke :thumbup:


----------



## dooley242 (13 Mai 2015)

Die sieht aus wie eine drittklassige Schauspielerin für Ü-18 Aerobic.


----------



## cj234 (17 Mai 2015)

für welche Rolle hat sie das "vorgesprochen"?


----------



## zwegat00 (18 Mai 2015)

Wow, super Bilder, dickes Dänkeschön an dich (Y)


----------



## mvsch (22 Mai 2015)

Sowas an einem Straßeneck und man denkt gleich was anderes ^^


----------



## Dani CEE (7 Juni 2015)

Barbie ist lebendig


----------



## glaurung (7 Juni 2015)

Kann ihr leider nur noch wenig abgewinnen


----------



## mbensao (28 Juni 2015)

diese ballons. aber geil is sie trotzdem


----------



## nico2222 (12 Juli 2015)

hahahhahahaa.......unglaublich.


----------



## bambo1 (18 Juli 2015)

danke sehr dezent tatsächlich


----------

